# Duck Hunting ("Shooting Preserve") near Commerce



## GH22 (Sep 9, 2004)

Anybody know of this place or heard anything about it.  I had someone telling me about it but didn't have time to get any contact info about it.  He called it a "Shooting Preserve" near Commerce where you paid for a days worth of hunting ducks with everything taken care of such as decoys, calling, food, etc.


----------



## Hunk (Sep 10, 2004)

*I've not heard of it*

but if you find out let me know, might be a real good place to do some dog training. Thinking of getting a lab or chessy


----------



## GH22 (Sep 10, 2004)

I'll let you know as soon as I find something out.


----------



## phillip (Sep 12, 2004)

GH22 said:
			
		

> I'll let you know as soon as I find something out.




there is a place in homer just north of commerce but i can't remember the name of it.i'll go by there today to see if its still open.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Sep 12, 2004)

It is in Homer. The ducks are raised there and released to fly back to their home area. I forget what the prices are but they are within reason. It is similar to hunting in the North when the mallards have not been shot at any. They continue to circle like up North where they will come around 10 times.It is a lot cheaper than going out to Arkansas.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 12, 2004)

Please don't confuse preserve bird killing with hunting. Call places like this what they are.

Perhaps it may be "cheaper" than Arkansas. In Arkansas and anywhere else you HUNT wild, migratory waterfowl there is extra work and expense involved.This is the case  anytime you hunt animals fairchase.

No penraised bird killing for me thanks.


----------



## phillip (Sep 13, 2004)

allen's fly-a-way
706-677-2019
don't know how they hunt or if they still hunt.all i done was ride by and got the info.but the gr*** was high and it looked vacant.building & dog kennel looked nice.give them a call to find out all i can tell ya 








			
				agarr said:
			
		

> Please don't confuse preserve bird killing with hunting. Call places like this what they are.
> 
> Perhaps it may be "cheaper" than Arkansas. In Arkansas and anywhere else you HUNT wild, migratory waterfowl there is extra work and expense involved.This is the case  anytime you hunt animals fairchase.
> 
> No penraised bird killing for me thanks.


----------



## EON (Sep 14, 2004)

*pin raised birds*

I'm with Agarr on this one.  It you just want to shoot something and don't realy want to duck hunt then maybe this is the thing for you, but it's not duck hunting.  I've seen those operations and basicaly it's alot like shooting pigions trying to come home to the roast.  They will come in and land, that's a given. But it's not hunting.


----------



## d_white (Nov 14, 2008)

Bump.
Did you ever find the info on this place?  With opening day quickly approachin I'm lookin for a place to do some duckin!


----------



## Bandchazer (Nov 14, 2008)

Whoever's looking for a place up there, try and find a trout farm too. I'm itchin' for some cast and blast baby!


----------



## Ducks4Me (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey Band come on up we got 3 Trout ponds for you.


----------



## Bandchazer (Nov 14, 2008)

Now all you have to do is find the tame duck shooting pens for me. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ducks4Me (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey Band we can catch us some dock ducks from Alatoona and shoot those. They got some nice lookin Muscovies down at Little River.


----------



## d_white (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't care so much about the hunting.
It's all about being able to have coffee with some friends, see the sun rise, and watch some good dog work!  The live skeet shoot is just icing on the cake!


----------



## clent586 (Nov 14, 2008)

Are we talkin about Skeeter Ranch? That place is awesome boys! Lobster, Steak, and about 75% of the mallards are banded! What more could you want! Here is the link, http://www.huntmallards.com/index.html 
so no one get confused. C'mone Band,D-White...Roadtrip?


----------



## clent586 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey Bandchaserz, a buddy of mine has a wisker fish farm in Danielsville which is close, we can catch wisker fish and shoot mallards, just like Arkansas....just this side of the Mississsippi!


----------



## d_white (Nov 14, 2008)

Do we have to bait hooks and actually pull the catfish in ourselves?  I'd rather the guide just shock them, pick them up floating, skin and cook them for me.  Now THAT'S fishin!


----------



## clent586 (Nov 14, 2008)

d_white said:


> Do we have to bait hooks and actually pull the catfish in ourselves?  I'd rather the guide just shock them, pick them up floating, skin and cook them for me.  Now THAT'S fishin!



It is set up on a slough system, it depends on your skill level and how much you wanna work for them. Slough #1 is a DIY...bait hook, 3 seconds later lift up and place whisker fish in bucket. Slough #2 He baits hook, 3 seconds later you lift rod and place whisker fish in bucket. Slough #3 is not a slough at all, there is a cash register and a freezer full of fresh caught filets just ready for the fryer. My kinda fishin'!


----------



## d_white (Nov 14, 2008)

Yea we better go with slough 2 or 3.  I mean, I'm a DIY kinda guy...but I plan on taking and working my own dog and calling to the ducks myself, so I may just be plum tuckered out after that!!


----------



## jgr (Nov 14, 2008)

We live on a 500 acre cypress pond a few years back the owner raised 1000 or so mallards. He would put shooters on platforms all around one side of the pond then run around and flush the birds. It was a sight to see all those ducks in the air. Of course a couple of us who own property out here got to shoot quite a few for free. After the venture failed to make any money it was abandoned. The mallards that were left stayed around and became feral and raised a few broods. THIS WAS NOT HUNTING JUST SHOOTING.


----------



## d_white (Nov 14, 2008)

Yea, but the dog work was awesome.


----------



## clent586 (Nov 14, 2008)

d_white said:


> Yea, but the dog work was awesome.



 You gonna take that saying to the grave ain't ya! Put it on you epitaph "My dog worked awesome"


----------



## d_white (Nov 14, 2008)

I tend to find one little thing and focus on it till it's dead and nowhere close to funny to anybody else.

Thanks for being a sport about it!!


----------



## GermanDogs (Nov 14, 2008)

Skeeter branch  Birds are banded with there on bands that say Bob cathey skeeter branch on them . Not all of them fly where he wants them to. Some fly over to Hartwell lake  which used to back up close to his place


----------



## boothy (Nov 14, 2008)

yea bob is a great guy if your looking for a shoot like that, close, and not overly priced i would recommending giving him a call. he and his accomodations are first class.


----------



## clent586 (Nov 15, 2008)

GermanDogs said:


> Not all of them fly where he wants them to. Some fly over to Hartwell lake  which used to back up close to his place



Some fly into southeren Franklin county as well! I thought that green band was a reward band at first site and the regualr band came of the other leg.......not!


----------



## QuackAddict (Nov 17, 2008)

As the operator of a new preserve in Georgia I would like to say "it is what it is".  For some people it is a great opportunity to work their dogs, some a chance to hone their wingshooting skills, and others a chance to hunt when they might not otherwise get a chance to go on a hunt in Arkansas or even Georgia. 

I have a good friend that is also a serious duck hunter and he has said nothing but good things about Skeeter Branch. Said they shot wild birds in addition to the tamies that were drawn in by the released birds being on the pond all week. I saw a brochure and the prices looked reasonable.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 17, 2008)

QuackAddict said:


> As the operator of a new preserve in Georgia I would like to say "it is what it is".  For some people it is a great opportunity to work their dogs, some a chance to hone their wingshooting skills, and others a chance to hunt when they might not otherwise get a chance to go on a hunt in Arkansas or even Georgia.
> 
> I have a good friend that is also a serious duck hunter and he has said nothing but good things about Skeeter Branch. Said they shot wild birds in addition to the tamies that were drawn in by the released birds being on the pond all week. I saw a brochure and the prices looked reasonable.



When was this? I am interested. (especially if it was this week) since the Waterfowl season isn't open.  

That is one of the not so grey areas regarding shooting "released" Mallards - using TAMIES as live decoys to shoot Wild, migratory Waterfowl. Look in the regs- that practice has been outlawed by Federal Law since 1935. Look up the FACTS.

Another reason to BAN the entire practice.  Those of you who are supporting an MRP are building the case against it.

I think it is a sad, sad thing. (JMHO). I hope (And encourage) that any WRD Officer or USFWS Agent reading this thread will do a little undercover work soon.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 17, 2008)

QuackAddict said:


> As the operator of a new preserve in Georgia I would like to say "it is what it is".  For some people it is a great opportunity to work their dogs, some a chance to hone their wingshooting skills, and others a chance to hunt when they might not otherwise get a chance to go on a hunt in Arkansas or even Georgia.
> 
> I have a good friend that is also a serious duck hunter and he has said nothing but good things about Skeeter Branch. Said they shot wild birds in addition to the tamies that were drawn in by the released birds being on the pond all week. I saw a brochure and the prices looked reasonable.



Your "good friend and serious Duck hunter " wouldn't happen to be Wingmaster01 would it??


----------



## fatduckboy (Nov 17, 2008)

i have hunted at skeeter branch it was awsome for a new duck hunter wen i went but now its just too easy. i havent been in bout 4 yrs. bob cathy puts on a good place to hunt ducks you only get 4 ducks i believe and it cost 350 i think but you also get a lite breakfast in the moring before you go hunt and then you get a good breakfast after you get through hunting. over all its great for a new comer.


----------



## QuackAddict (Nov 17, 2008)

You know nitro there is always someone wanting to start something on here. It usually is Wingmaster and no he is not my friend. Personally his posts and rants annoy me. 

Call the law. No one said anything about using tollers as decoys that swam in the spread during the hunt and I am sure the operation has checked the laws regarding their operation.  I guess I should have been more specific or just kept my opinion to myself knowing how some people on here love to stir up trouble.


----------



## fatduckboy (Nov 17, 2008)

sry bout that wingmaster thank you for making it clear im alittle rusty hope you have great success this year man


----------



## DUD (Nov 17, 2008)

QuackAddict said:


> You know nitro there is always someone wanting to start something on here. It usually is Wingmaster and no he is not my friend. Personally his posts and rants annoy me.




someone please tell me where the personal attack is here?????  he simply stated that you are not his friend and that he doesnt enjoy reading your post!!!!


----------



## DUD (Nov 17, 2008)

Are you name calling by calling me "DUUUUUUUD".....be careful as this could be against the forum rules.

If I'm correct this would be the second time you have thrown jabs at my screen name.


----------



## fatduckboy (Nov 17, 2008)

come on yall just calm down yall its just a website to have fun on and not to argue or call names to people


----------



## fatduckboy (Nov 17, 2008)

and there where no names called either on the post above


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 17, 2008)

ha this is a joke. 

i cant tell if men or women are behind these keyboards......


----------



## QuackAddict (Nov 17, 2008)

Wingmaster

I was in no way trying to make a personal attack. As a member of this forum for the past 10 years (could be more or less?) I have had the displeasure of reading many of your posts and been informed by some of your other posts that did not blow up into something that has had to be removed from this forum. Although I have disagreed with almost everything you have taken a personal stance on, I have not to my knowledge even replied or disputed anything you have posted on Woodys. 

I was just replying to nitro that you were not my friend and with your response you have reconfirmed my perception of yourself and probably lost the respect of even more members of this forum. I will not ever reply or make a comment to you again as I see it only leads to issues.


----------



## QuackAddict (Nov 17, 2008)

Wingmaster


And I was not trying to pull rank or show my seniorty by mentioning my tenure on this board.   I just forgot to mention that I have not noticed your lengthy threads until the past year or so. Maybe I have not been around as much as I have lately or you have just recently started to rock the boat.


----------



## d_white (Nov 17, 2008)

> Seems you have your own problems in understanding what the rules of this list serve are.
> __________________



I'd say that challenging the man's reading comprehension skills is a personal attack, using the wingmaster theory of word twisting.



> " DUD " See what it says above, its supposed to be a thread on a shooting preserve.
> 
> Am I clear on this? You are continuing to stay "Off Topic".



You wrote this right after you wrote THIS.


> Quack Addict, What you said about me is a personal attack and clearly agains the rules of the forum. If you don't have anything nice to say keep a lid on it. Try and offer something productive instead of flaming someone like me. Seems you have your own problems in understanding what the rules of this list serve are.
> __________________



This is a thread about shooting preserves, not about the forum rules.
And I know, I don't care that what I've just posted doesn't pertain to the whacking of yard pets.  I'm not the post police.


----------



## DUD (Nov 17, 2008)

Wingmaster01 said:


> The Reasons are:
> 
> 1. You disrupt the Hunt, *idiot* ! You flair the incoming birds, when you send your dog out on retrieves with ducks coming in.



This is a direct quote from Wingmaster in this thread http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=185407.

Seems like someone so worthy of all the forum rules wouldnt be name calling like this.


----------



## TRI-COLORED (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok let me have a try at this for once, if you do not now anything about duck hunting and you want to go and see how it is and get your feet wet for the first time before you go and spend a lot of money (a shooting preserve)not duck hunting a shooting preserve would not be that bad.If this is all you have and no one or your buddy's are not willing to take you.

This a far cry from what I would do, been duck hunting in tn, ms,ark scene I was old enough to carry a gun, go and find you some public land and learn it, it is not that hard to do.

Me and my friends have some really good public land that is crowded at times and still kill a good number of ducks.

It just depends on how bad you want it............................

wingmaster you reply to every duck hunting add on this form and say a lot of things that people dont agree on one of them is that shooting preserve are a far cry from duck hunting at its worst, sorry if you take this as a threat to you but it is the true.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 18, 2008)

dear lord.

I am closing this for now since some has already been deleted and more needs to be.

several of you need to add each other to your ignore list so that you wont have issues.


----------

